

Ask HN: Productivity Is Lacking - NiftyIon

So, there was recently an article about 'stop trying to be productive, just chill out'.<p>I agree with that type of sentiment, but I've been doing a lot of work lately and have finished it all. Now, I will soon be on my yearly 'Christmas vacation', and I'll have lots of time to get things done. But, the thing is, it seems like I don't want to start anything and just end up browsing news and youtube.<p>I know that I really enjoy programming, learning new styles of dance (jumpstyle? shuffle? tango?), and foreign languages, and a number of other things - but instead, I might just waste away my break on the internet.<p>Does anyone else have this... problem, so to speak? Any thoughts on it? What do you do about it?<p>I don't want to be a productivity guru on this, because after all, it's my vacation, but I'm just curious as to what your thoughts on this are.
======
nostrademons
You've just done a lot of work, and it's Christmas vacation. Give yourself a
break.

I really enjoy programming too, but that doesn't mean I want to spend every
waking moment doing it (okay, I guess I do spend most waking moments doing it
;-)). When I don't feel like doing anything, I don't, and I try not to stress
out about it. I occasionally fail, but it's good to remind myself that not
_everything_ has to be something productive.

Otherwise, you're heading down the road to burnout. Disinterest in your
projects is a sign that your brain needs a rest...give it one.

------
teuobk
Would you be interested in an "accountabilibudy" (with apologies to South
Park)? I'm finding myself in a bit of a productivity rut at the moment, too,
and perhaps some sort of ongoing dialogue would be mutually beneficial.
Interested?

------
mschy
Momentum is key. Find a way to get yourself _starting_ doing something (e.g.
sign up for those language or dance classes or what not), and continuing is
comparatively easy.

